# looks like



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm gonna have some christmas pups great pyr If anyone one is looking, in NW Arkansas


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Just had pups born 10/28/12; 5 of them ready for Christmas!!!


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats  (too far away, but happy for you)


----------

